# Success with Clearblue fertility monitor?



## angelbaby2010 (May 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm buying a clearblue fertility monitor this week, just wanted to know if anyone has used it and is it worth the money or are the opk just as good? I have pcos but opk's work for me, would be nice to hear any info on it, tnx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Amazing bit of kit.  I cannot recommend it highly enough, especially with irregular cycles.  Check out my signature


Good luck
Strawbs xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

angelbaby,
Clear blue easy works but if there is something wrong  with either you or your partner, no amount of peeing on a stick and tracking ovulation is going to help. I may sound harsh but it is true. If your specialist recommends you use it for awhile as a wait and see if you are pregnant then get it but like I said, if you have fertility issues, it will just tell you when you ovulate. Good luck


----------



## ginakb (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi,

My experience with this monitor was that it didn't help me and it made me feel more confused. I got a lot of results that I couldn't make sense of and from reading around it seems like a lot of women find this. Apparently it is most helpful for people in their first 6 months of trying. 

What I would recommend is starting to learn how to notice the signs in your body by charting. It makes you feel more in control and you have a lot more information than just the hormones in your wee. 

Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler is a really good book for getting started with this.

Good luck to us all,
xxx


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got the CBFM after about 6-7months of ttc. I'd had no joy with any brand of OPKs, non seemed to suggest I was ovulating as I never got a strong 2nd line, but the CBFM picked up my LH surge no problem. It wasn't successful for us as we later found out we had male factor IF, but I'm using the monitor to detect my LH surge again now for a natural FET, so hoping it might help towards our success in a different way 

If OPKs work for you I'm, not sure what benefit the CBFM would have over them, unless you only have one day of a +ve LH surge cycle on them and the CBFM might give you more advanced warning of impending ovulation?? 

Good luck whatever you do xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

In my experience, it was very simple to use although the test sticks were fairly expensive - just wish I had known that I was wasting my money, time and stressing every month - as it wasn't to know my hubby had a zero sperm count !

If you've had your partners sperm analysis done, and it's ok - I'd invest in one - actually, there are usually monitors available to buy here on FF or Ebay.

Best of luck 
Sheila


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would, great buy, you can pick them up about £40 second hand and a tenner a month on sticks 

Takes out all the guess work trying to compare lines, and as its more exact I think you get to know your body more and recognised signs of ov on months you don't use it, also if your cycles irregular its easy to know what AF is due, as they say are luteal phase is the same no matter the length of cycle so I can just count 13 days for eg from my first peak and I will get AF


Lilly x


----------



## angelbaby2010 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks ladies for your replies  I'm going to give it a go, DH has low count but as our doc sez u only need one  , I'm buying second hand as I think €150 is WAY to much for it, hopefully it will work and I'll post with my results next month


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck angelbaby. Just a word of advice. The first time you use the monitor, it is learning your pattern so your cycle might be a little longer . You can also get the directions online. I would sell you mine but I live in Belgium so shipping might be a hassle.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Angelbaby - if you partners count is a bit on the low side, I would recommend Wellman Multivitamins, my hubby had a zero count and we were ushered along donor sperm route when we went for our icsi.... by the time we got to egg collection, hubby had a million smimmers and was my sperm donor.

Wishing you all the luck in the world
Sheila


----------



## angelbaby2010 (May 27, 2011)

Coucou2009- tnx Hun for the offer Hun   I have a quite regular 30/31 day cycle, and have had good results with opk's in the past, 

Shielaweb- DH has been taking wellman and zinc for a month now so were hoping for good results, his count was 3 million so hears hoping it works    

Baby dust to all xxx let 2014 be our year


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Got everything crossed for you and hubby Angelbaby, but I was told it needs to be in taken for a few months before it makes much of a difference....hoping it makes the difference for you too.

Sheila - sending babydust to everyone


----------

